# Bambino Plus + Baratza Sette 30 versus Barista Touch



## Lilian0424 (May 13, 2020)

Hi all,

Completely new to semi-automatics expresso at home! Looking to purchase my first machine. Wondering if people who are more knowledgeable can give me some advise. Would you recommend bambino plus + baratza Sette 30 or all-in-one machine like the Barista Touch? Can someone point out if the two machine is very different internally in terms of built?

I love to drink latte, so the automatic milk frothing function is tempting to a beginner like me.

Bambino plus + baratza sette 30.

Pros: - I see some posts that the built-in grinder on the sage machine can be clumpy and not as fluffy as the baratza sette line

- can upgrade the bambino plus to a nicer machine (?) if this expresso hobby is more serious and the baratza sette 30 can be outfitted with micro adjustment without having to upgrade to a fancier grinder?

Cons: - Barista Touch has more bells and whistles? Such as more level of automatic milk frothing/milk temp level...anything else?

Thanks so much!

Lilian


----------

